# Fail Ads (Buyers Beware)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is one truly fail ads, if you're planning to buy this peacock bass, please reconsider!

This fish is an ocellaris peacock bass, because of the distinctive red eyes and the circle shape third bar.

There is no such thing as Monoculus kelberi peacock bass, it's either a monoculus peacock bass or a kelberi peacock bass

Cichla monoculus OR Cichla kelberi

The difference between a mono and kelberi is a mono will have 3 vertical bars and the anal fin will stay red.

A kelberi will also have 3 bars, but the body will turn into golden color or have golden spots during its earlier life.

*"AND"* the anal fin will have golden spots to it (sometimes the pectoral fin will have golden spots too)

Fail & False Advertising (Buyers Beware)









http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...Monoculus-kelberi-Save-350-W0QQAdIdZ277296393


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not into cichlids but that is one ugly fish!


----------

